# Kong and Peanut Butter



## akc0804 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hello! 
I'm a new Vizsla owner to an 8 week old female named Scarlett and have never used Kongs before. I have one of the Kongs that kinda looks like a snowman. How much peanut butter do you use? Do you just spread it all around the lip of the opening? How do you freeze it? Do you mix it with anything? 
Thanks for any tips!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Fill it as needed...but make sure the peanut butter you use has no artificial sweeteners, they are toxic to dogs!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes, a common sweetener very toxic to dogs is Xylitol. It is also in many sugar free gums.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Xylitol is also in human tooth paste...which means that you should rinse fully before letting Baby smooch!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I usually fill it halfway with kibble, or treats. Then smear some PB. Repeat the layers so you plug the opening up with more PB. I wouldn't stuff the whole thing with PB, since it's so fatty. Wedging treats and kibble in there makes them work for it a bit more, too. We just store full ones in our freezer door.


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

My V really likes yogurt in hers, too. I fill it up with greek yogurt (plain, no sweetener!) and mix in pumpkin or freeze dried chicken. Sometimes I'll put yogurt in the bottom and peanut butter in the top half. She goes nuts for these combos. I mashed some banana into the yogurt this week, for variety. Then I freeze it and it keeps her busy for awhile. I fill the Kong up pretty much completely with whatever I am using. I've never filled it entirely with peanut butter. Usually I just use that in the top half or top third of the Kong.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

nymeria said:


> My V really likes yogurt in hers, too. I fill it up with greek yogurt (plain, no sweetener!) and mix in pumpkin or freeze dried chicken. Sometimes I'll put yogurt in the bottom and peanut butter in the top half. She goes nuts for these combos. I mashed some banana into the yogurt this week, for variety. Then I freeze it and it keeps her busy for awhile. I fill the Kong up pretty much completely with whatever I am using. I've never filled it entirely with peanut butter. Usually I just use that in the top half or top third of the Kong.


Canned food mixed with kibble/cookies is Dexter's favorite. Birch likes "Honey Nut Cheerios" - plain cheerios mixed with honey and kibble. The sticky honey really makes her work for it. Most anything else and she's emptied it in less than 5 minutes. That girl is a pro.

Another one we use when we know we have to crate them for longer than usual, is a piece of bread, slathered with some PB, sprinkled with some liver treat dust (that stuff is like crack!) then rolled up and shoved inside the kong. Even that one will keep B busy for at least an hour. Of course, it's not at all grain free, and we try to do it only occasionally


----------



## Pecan_and_BB (Jun 15, 2015)

I use turkey or chicken baby food stuffed in there with some kibble mixed in. Baby food is usually of higher quality proteins than any of the usual dog aisle offerings in the grocery store, and they usually fall in line with the fat and sodium levels of most high quality puppy and dog foods. The only thing I look out for are the ones that use rice starch or corn starch as a binder to keep the unwanted carbohydrates and grains to a minimum.


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

dextersmom said:


> nymeria said:
> 
> 
> > My V really likes yogurt in hers, too. I fill it up with greek yogurt (plain, no sweetener!) and mix in pumpkin or freeze dried chicken. Sometimes I'll put yogurt in the bottom and peanut butter in the top half. She goes nuts for these combos. I mashed some banana into the yogurt this week, for variety. Then I freeze it and it keeps her busy for awhile. I fill the Kong up pretty much completely with whatever I am using. I've never filled it entirely with peanut butter. Usually I just use that in the top half or top third of the Kong.
> ...


Those are great ideas! I'm going to try them, especially for those days when she's a little cranky. I'm feeding raw and trying to avoid grains, too, but in moderation I think it's fine and keeping her busy especially when I can't give her attention or need to leave her alone is important, too. Thanks for the ideas!


----------

